# Quick dry sampling



## Stoneage (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a couple of girls that have some nice, soon to be harvested bud growth. Of course my tallest and most exposed (top buds) are getting nice and thick.   So, can I take a little from the top, when the tops look like they are done, but still having bud growth below? From the looks of my grow, there is still lots of bud growth to be had, on the underside of my plants, where there is bud on top that looks to be harvested soon.    
Can I cut one stalk growth at a time, or should I just wait and cut it all down when the rest is ready?  I hope this makes sence and is clear, to anyone who wants to chime in. My second question is.....My wife suggested that when I do take a little bud to sample, that we put it in our food dehydrator. Has anyone done this, or do you think it would be a waste of time? And lastly, this is probably a dumb one, but does anyone trim a lil nug to sample while it's still in flower, or will that shock it a bit?


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 18, 2011)

Today is day 43 of flowering. I will try to get some pics up tonight. My wife took the camera for girls night out. Who knows what will end up on that camera. LOL.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 18, 2011)

i wouldn't take whole tops or branches or anything because when you cut on the plant it has to recover, small trims don't take as long to recover from as choppin the whole top off. i do take samples from time to time and the way i do a quick dry is chop it up as fine as i can the let it sit out near a heater vent over night. just close enough for a light breeze to flow by it. i have used a dehydrator in the past but the over night thing works just as good and about as fast.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh boy, Make sure to send those "extra" pics to me via PM! :rofl:

And I would say leave the top buds and take a few smaller bottom buds for the taste test!! Tie up those top colas, you gain the most weight in your buds in the final weeks of the grow!

To quick dry it, a heater works ^as mentioned^ and so is putting it on top of the computer tower...works for me!!


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you Slomo and Os. Os, I'll make sure to send you the VIP pics. Call me dumb, but what do you mean by tie up the colas?


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 18, 2011)

If they're getting heavy and weighing down, tie em up.

I use bamboo shoots and twine


----------



## Melvan (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, keep those big buds upright so the light is getting all around them, bulking them up.

I lay my test buds on the heating vent on the floor, this time of year I can usually smoke it in about 4 hours. Day 43 is going to be a very different buzz than the finish.

I am not interested in the naughty pics of your wife and her friends.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 19, 2011)

Melvan2 said:
			
		

> I am not interested in the naughty pics of your wife and her friends.



:ignore:

All the more for me!!! :rofl:

:hubba: Just kidding of course


----------



## niteshft (Jan 19, 2011)

You can harvest your plants incrementally, taking the top when it's done to your satisfaction and leave the lower buds to finish. 

One of the neetest thing about my vaporizer is taking a test sample from my grow. No need to dry just throw it into the bowl.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 20, 2011)

I quick dry in a toaster oven, convection bake (internal fan blowing warm air) at 150 degrees F.  with the door open.  I cut it up like S.M. does, and it takes anywhere from half an hour to an hour and a half.  Be careful not to get it too hot; you don't want to degrade the THC.  That's why I leave the door open.

43 days...it doesn't sound like it's done yet.  Check the trichomes.

Yeah, pick the ripe ones first.  Usually, those are the top buds, but sometimes you'll find some ripe ones lower down.  Harvest bud by bud, according to the trichomes.


----------



## trailertrash (Jan 31, 2011)

Dont use your dehydrator I dried some buds was unable to get the bud smell out of it....just a heads up


----------



## BudMuncher (Feb 7, 2011)

quick dried bud will never be as good as the properly dried and cured bud but it is good to use as an indicator as to when your ladies are done. I normally take a small bud and do the microwave quick dry, putting it in the microwave for 10 second bursts til dry


----------



## frankcos (Feb 7, 2011)

In the past I have tossed a couple buds into a little net bag, the kind that onions come in. and tied it to the ceiling fan over night set on the medium setting. I had to counter balance the fan so it didn't shake.Tied to the grid of any fan works fine too.I don't like to use heat to quick dry because I feel like I am burning off the thc.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2011)

I do a small bud from the bottom of the plant and microwave it at 50 % power at 30 second increments. works good.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 8, 2011)

If you have a good vaporizer you can let it sit out over night and the vape the wet buds no problem!!


----------



## HeavenlyScent (Feb 8, 2011)

Trash, I know what you are saying.

But.

If you use it only for drying using a setting of low heat slow, then they work fine.

Hot and fast ruins the bud.

I have a dehydrator purely for quick dries and it dried overnight.

Tastes like licking the floor ater a herd of cattle just trod it.

But get over the taste and the high is the knowledge you are after.

eace:


----------



## nova564t (Feb 8, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I do a small bud from the bottom of the plant and microwave it at 50 % power at 30 second increments. works good.


Wow, I havent smoked any microwave bud since 1989, if I remember it always tasted wierd and leafy. I use a paper bag under the vents in my car with the heat on full blast. By the time I get to work, its dry. PS. dont get pulled over!!:cop: :shocked: 






















1


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2011)

I can put my microwave on low power, when I want to taste I want to taste now.  Plus it tastes fine in the vape. The biggest thing is I know it will be lots better when dried and cured.


----------

